# Fat Bottomed -mexican- Girls ;) (pics)



## pato_chacoana (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey all. I took some pics of these fat girls, waiting for long months for them to drop eggs, now getting into spring, maybe I'll get lucky you never know!  

























ok, this one is not mexican but she was too cute  







Hope you like the picss

Pato


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 16, 2008)

mmmm, mmmm, they be lookin real fine.:} :}


----------



## stevetastic (Sep 16, 2008)

holy junk in the trunk batman!   those be some big ol' booties!


----------



## ahas (Sep 16, 2008)

Damn right they have nice butts.   

Fred


----------



## bliss (Sep 16, 2008)

geeeeeze... man if those two brachy's aren't gravid, then they need to go and see jenny craig lol    but i think they are just swollen with eggs!

when were they bred?

--dan--


----------



## Rydog (Sep 16, 2008)

Muy bonita!


----------



## pato_chacoana (Sep 16, 2008)

Gracias!

They bred many times with fresh males (now dead) like 6 months ago. Can't wait for summer to see what happens!!

Pato


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW! Gorgeous.....:clap: :worship:


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 17, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> Hey all. I took some pics of these fat girls, waiting for long months for them to drop eggs, now getting into spring, maybe I'll get lucky you never know!
> Pato


That's it!, I decide, I want to spend wither months
in Argentina and have 2 summers per year  
Good looking Ladies Pato
Best of Luck with them


----------



## arrowhd (Sep 17, 2008)

That's what my B. vagans looked like before she dropped a sack.  Congrats.


----------



## MVDaniel (Sep 17, 2008)

Put me on the list for some of those slings.


----------



## Rydog (Sep 17, 2008)

Ojala que tienes muchos bambinos.   Thats my horrible spanish at its best.


----------



## pedipalps (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice fat brachys!


----------

